# not losing weight



## Blondie (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all! This is is my first post and I'm happy to find this list. I was diagnosed with Graves about a month ago because I was having heart palpitations. I have not lost any weight and have been about 50 pounds overweight for the past two years. I feel very fatigued all the time. I have always had issues with inattention but they seem worse now. I also experience shakiness and tremors (not so much on beta blockers). I'm working with an endo and a naturopath and have been taking methimazole for about a week.

My symptoms seem so different than what I have heard about and read about. I had normal Thyroid levels last May and wonder if I just caught it very early and the worst is yet to come. I am also wondering if I have some other kind of concurrent health issue that is overriding the weight loss and the hyper energy of Graves. Has anyone else experienced something like this?

Thank you in advance for your help.
Charise


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Blondie said:


> Hi all! This is is my first post and I'm happy to find this list. I was diagnosed with Graves about a month ago because I was having heart palpitations. I have not lost any weight and have been about 50 pounds overweight for the past two years. I feel very fatigued all the time. I have always had issues with inattention but they seem worse now. I also experience shakiness and tremors (not so much on beta blockers). I'm working with an endo and a naturopath and have been taking methimazole for about a week.
> 
> My symptoms seem so different than what I have heard about and read about. I had normal Thyroid levels last May and wonder if I just caught it very early and the worst is yet to come. I am also wondering if I have some other kind of concurrent health issue that is overriding the weight loss and the hyper energy of Graves. Has anyone else experienced something like this?
> 
> ...


Hi there Charise!!









Many of us who have Graves' have gained weight and the reason for fatigue is that even when resting, your metabolism is going in high gear leaving you exhausted. Many symptoms can and do cross over.

Are you on a beta-blocker as well?

Stay on a good sound diet throughout because at best, you can avoid gaining more weight. That is what I did and it worked. After I got rid of my thyroid and on thyroid replacement, I lost all the weight and am now a normal weight for my age and height.

How are your eyes? Do you have a goiter? What prompted the diagnosis of Graves'? Did you have RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)

Have you had any antibodies' tests?

Are you feeling better now that you are on the Methimazole?


----------



## Nova (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Charise, I have atypical Grave's symptoms as well and I am so glad to hear that you seem to have caught it early - although, I feel your pain on the weight gain. I gained a lot of weight and have been working to lose it ever since. My Grave's took six years to diagnose - partly because of both things you mentioned - weight gain and within normal limits test results - which only served to slow down a diagnosis and more importantly treatment. Andros is right, it's much easier to lose the weight when you get everything more balanced. Be patient, it can take time, and probably longer than you will like - I hope for a speedy recovery for you. I am still tweeking my meds after six years - but I am much better than I was pre-treatment for sure and wish I had caught mine early on! Good luck!


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

I also gained weight. But, like Andros, I have started loosing weight. I was shocked the other day when the nurse said I had lost 12 pounds since my last visit in Feb. I didn't even know because I quit weighing myself at home. I only have about 15 more pounds to go and I will be back at my ideal weight. I didn't start loosing until after the TT and RAI treatment. I think the 150mg of synthroyd helps as well. Be patient. 
Hope the best for you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katbid23 said:


> I also gained weight. But, like Andros, I have started loosing weight. I was shocked the other day when the nurse said I had lost 12 pounds since my last visit in Feb. I didn't even know because I quit weighing myself at home. I only have about 15 more pounds to go and I will be back at my ideal weight. I didn't start loosing until after the TT and RAI treatment. I think the 150mg of synthroyd helps as well. Be patient.
> Hope the best for you.


Good for you!!! Awesome! I do not weigh at home. Only at the doctor's office. I find that constantly using the scale is non-productive and undermining.

Just do it to it; when it comes to dieting, that is my theory. Stay on the diet and it will happen.


----------



## Blondie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for everyone's responses. It is great to have this forum to read about other people's experiences. It's also a bit overwhelming.

At this time I feel strongly that I would like to try and keep my thyroid and treat the autoimmune disease. I may change my mind in the future. Are there people on this list who have gone the medication and lifestyle change route and succeeded in reversing the Graves?

Thanks again everyone! Salud!

Charise


----------



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm trying the medication and lifestyle change route. I'm about 3 months in now, and my last labs came back looking good. I've been feeling a bit odd as of late, but I'm still doing well.

I've been doing yoga twice a week with a teacher who I know well. She guides our whole class around thyroid-benefiting poses. Hehe. I'm also working on switching out products that I use, in favor of less chemical ones. Pots and pans need to be free of teflon, personal products should be as natural as possible, preservatives and additives in food should be avoided, all the stuff your grandma could have told you. This is a slow, difficult process. Aside from that I'm working on eating right, exercising, sleeping adequately, reducing stress... all of the basics. I'm considering getting tested for a gluten allergy. I hope all these efforts aren't in vain. But even if they don't help my 'throid, I think my life is better for them.


----------



## missvanna77 (Apr 24, 2011)

I too did not lose weight. I was diagnosed in 2007. I gained weight. Mostly because I craved sugar. I really wanted cinnamon. lol. My first Endo said this was normal for Graves, to crave sugar, my other endo said craving was not a sign or symptom. Regardless, I never had weight loss. Just heart palpitations, muscle aches, some hair loss, insomnia and fatigue. I did opt out of doing the radioiodine because I had had a baby and didn't want to be away from her. I went on meds for a year and was slowly weened off. I have been off meds since Sept, 2008. I do notice from time to time that if I get sick or get an infection, my body takes longer to bounce back. Try the meds and watch what you eat. Excersise if you can. I read somewhere cutting down on starches and unhealthy carbs really help. I notice that when I eat more protein and less of the other, I feel so good and have normal amounts of energy.


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been on Methimzole for about 6 months. starting at a high dose, so high it made me extremely hypo. which is where i have gained 16 lbs. I was very knee deep into health and foods and exersize. I was in training to be a fitness instructor and teaching cycle classes. When i was hypo, i couldnt barely get myself off the couch just to go to the bathroom or even eat! Well, knock on wood, I am on a very low dose of meds now, and i have been back to the gym working faithfully to get back, lost 6 lbs again. i would like to encourage you to stay away from products that are processed. pre made frozed foods. not much dairy either. try and change to low fat milks if need be, or like me, i drink almond milk. which is NOT dairy but has fiber in it. Precook good food, like chicken and turkey and have in refridgerator to have ready for a quick meal. Change breads to a high protein, brown bread. Like exekiel breads.. peanut butter is good too, but change to almond butter instead. change butter to Brummel and brown, taste exactly the same as butter, but not bad for you! exersize enough to make you sweat, not just for the sake you can say you exersized. But, you may have to watch out still, not to raise your heartrate to high, i dont know where you stand with your labs. Im not to good with understanding the labs so well, but i do know what is good and not good for us, once our labs are pretty good and how to exersize. My story was to explain, that even when i was eating EXTREMELY healthy, i still gained, and that was because i was just laying around, and had zero energy. also, eat lots of fruits and veggies, but try to avoid canned oneds. Even frozen veggies were cooked then frozen. it is best to eat veggies at their most normal state. If you need to cook, try not to over cook, the warmer it gets, the less nutrients you loose. Fill your fridge with all this stuff, and you will be less tempted to go to a drive thru! and dont buy any soda! even diet soda... i could go on and on about food, and what to do for exersize, but i wont bore you anymore, like my kids say,,, but if you have questions, id be glad to help... 
julie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AZgirl said:


> I have been on Methimzole for about 6 months. starting at a high dose, so high it made me extremely hypo. which is where i have gained 16 lbs. I was very knee deep into health and foods and exersize. I was in training to be a fitness instructor and teaching cycle classes. When i was hypo, i couldnt barely get myself off the couch just to go to the bathroom or even eat! Well, knock on wood, I am on a very low dose of meds now, and i have been back to the gym working faithfully to get back, lost 6 lbs again. i would like to encourage you to stay away from products that are processed. pre made frozed foods. not much dairy either. try and change to low fat milks if need be, or like me, i drink almond milk. which is NOT dairy but has fiber in it. Precook good food, like chicken and turkey and have in refridgerator to have ready for a quick meal. Change breads to a high protein, brown bread. Like exekiel breads.. peanut butter is good too, but change to almond butter instead. change butter to Brummel and brown, taste exactly the same as butter, but not bad for you! exersize enough to make you sweat, not just for the sake you can say you exersized. But, you may have to watch out still, not to raise your heartrate to high, i dont know where you stand with your labs. Im not to good with understanding the labs so well, but i do know what is good and not good for us, once our labs are pretty good and how to exersize. My story was to explain, that even when i was eating EXTREMELY healthy, i still gained, and that was because i was just laying around, and had zero energy. also, eat lots of fruits and veggies, but try to avoid canned oneds. Even frozen veggies were cooked then frozen. it is best to eat veggies at their most normal state. If you need to cook, try not to over cook, the warmer it gets, the less nutrients you loose. Fill your fridge with all this stuff, and you will be less tempted to go to a drive thru! and dont buy any soda! even diet soda... i could go on and on about food, and what to do for exersize, but i wont bore you anymore, like my kids say,,, but if you have questions, id be glad to help...
> julie


Very excellent tips, Julie!! Thank you very much!


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2010)

Julie,

That's some great advice! My surgery is in about three weeks. I used to be so active, but I certainly know the feeling of not being able to get off the couch! I am looking forward to the recovery phase where I will be able to get moving again without thinking my heart is going to explode out of my chest or my neck is going to close off completely!

That being said, I have really started to change the things I eat. My nephew is helping me to get my vegetable garden in this coming weekend, and that's just a joy for fresh veggies and some fruits. And yep, the drive-thrus, while convenient as all get out when you're in a hurry, will get you every time. I've cut way back on that, although I still get a craving every now and then for McDonald's fries! (I do indulge in those every now and then, but it's rare these days.)

I used to hate veggies, but now I am really starting to embrace them, especially ones that I grow for myself! And it all tastes better with grilled chicken!

Your enthusiasm for this is great! Keep it up!


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

also, one more thing, if your not really a "gym" person, get out and walk.. walk shorter distance, but carry small weights, or put a back pack on with books, bricks or something in it. YOGA is also a very very good thing not only for your weight, but i have read up on so many different levels that Yoga is very good for ANY auto immune issue. It truely does help. i swear! If you have a bike, get on it! enjoy the air, again, dont go as far as you think will help, go shorter distance, but go faster and sweat more. Looking good, subconsciously makes you feel so much better! OK OK OK, i am rattling again on the food and exerise again, when i said id stop.... Have a great day everyone. im off to hike in the beautiful arizona mountains! (one month ago, i couldnt barely open my eyes all day) the good thing about graves is it truely taught me how to enjoy life even more!


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Chase, you mentioned drive thru's are great in a hurry, which is so correct and the average persons problem. If you prepare foods, even one day a week, and have sitting in your fridge, you grab that instead of drive thru in a hurry. If you absolutly miss fries, then go for sweet potato fries (either in a frozen section, or make y our own and have ready for future) better yet, have a plain ole potato with brummel and brown butter and chives so you dont crave them little mcdonalds "sticks" I refer to them as sticks cuz they do just that, stick! to either your thighs or stomach! LOL I treat myself to an arbys jamoca shake, (thats my bad!) but i will only allow myself that only IF I ride my bike there to get it, not my car! Congrates on planting your own garden! out in Arizona for some reason they dont do so well for me... i have to go to a farmers market type place to get mine. Enjoy those veggies, and remember, try and eat just lightly cooked to keep most of the nutrients and please, dont add salt! spices are better tasting anyway! fyi, growing your own fresh herbs,,, there is nothing better tasting! ps. you can eat as much as you want all day long with veggies! ohh and wait, dont cook with oil, not even extra virgin oil, i cook m ine with water and cover veggies to steam... if you miss the salt, then try juicing a lemon with veggies! tell me your weak foods and i will tell you what to replace it with!


----------

